# Joel 2:23



## Romans922 (Jul 23, 2008)

How would you guys translate and then show what the meaning is of this verse, particularly where it says, " [FONT=&quot]He has given you the early rain for your vindication." Some take it as "teacher of righteousness."

I think the 'early rain for your vindication' fits the context, but what does that mean?
[/FONT]


----------



## TimV (Jul 23, 2008)

The context is that there isn't any green, and an agricultural/pastoral culture would be very, very hungry, as are the animals, which are also mentioned, especially as a plague of locusts ate up the dry grass which was normally used to get the animals through the winter. Early rains are rains that, in Mediterranean climates, come before you can normally expect them in late summer or fall. Usually they are very welcome, as you can plant your winter wheat earlier, and your sheep, goats etc..will have something to fatten up on.

The whole context is a devastated, brown, barren land suddenly becomes fruitful. Vindication could mean that you now have demonstrable proof of God's favor and forgiveness.


----------

